# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Where can I get really cheap plane tickets?

## falconplayer11

I'm trying to go from DC to Atlanta for the last week of July. Any suggestions on where to find really cheap plane tickets?

----------


## eduardo89

I don't think those exist anymore.

----------


## cameronb

cheapoair.com is pretty good, I think.

----------


## Napoleon's Shadow

priceline.com is a good place.

But also try some airlines allowing you to fly standby.

----------

